# to have a 40 percent chance



## sufler

Merhaba.

How do you translate such expression: _He stated that in 2015 machines will have a 40% chance to imitate human intelligence._?

May it be "2015 yılında makinenin insan istihbaratını taklit etmesi için %40 şans olduğunu belirtti." ?


----------



## Le bambin mignon

"2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağını belirtti"


----------



## sufler

Thank you.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,
And I think you know that but to be more sure I translate also %40 in oral: Yüzde Kırk.


----------



## sufler

Ok. Thanks  I'm just curious.. are there other possibile ways to translate this sentence or Le bambin mignon's suggestion is the only correct one?


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

Some other possibilities:

*(O)* 2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağını belirtti.
*(O) *2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağını söyledi.
*(O) *2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağını ifade etti.
*(O) *2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağını açıkladı. 
*(O) *2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağı bilgisini verdi.
*(O) *2015 yılında makinelerin insan zekasını taklit etmek için %40 şansı olacağını bildirdi.


----------



## murattug

... ihtimalinin %40 olduğunu ...

I know: ihtimal = possibility


----------

